# BFI - Heavy Weight Shift Knobs & Boots | Manual, DSG & Automatic Specific Options!



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

​
Not only do our BFI Heavyweight Shift Knobs look great inside your car, but it also adds a bit of function and performance as well. With its solid construction and added heft, shifting becomes smoother and faster. Utilizing a modular threaded insert design this shift knob is compatible with nearly any VW or Audi application.

Our manual transmission BFI Heavy Weight Shift Knobs come in several different styles:

GS1 Billet Aluminum Manual Shift Knob
GS1 Billet Aluminum Manual SCHWARZ Shift Knob
GS2 Air Leather Manual Shift Knob
GS2 Air Leather Manual SCHWARZ Shift Knob
GS2 Alcantara Manual Shift Knob
GS2 Alcantara Manual SCHWARZ Shift Knob

All GS1 and GS2 manual transmission BFI Heavy Weight Shift Knobs include:

One Heavy Weight Shift Knob
One BFI crest logo coin
One adapter for vehicles without threaded selector shaft
Three set screws
Allen key for set screws






















​
Just because your car doesn't have a third pedal, doesn't mean you should be stuck with some goofy shifter. Until now options were limited to OEM and other less than ideal choices for those with DSG / S-tronic / Automatic cars. Fortunately with our proprietary design you can ditch your stock shifter and switch to a more traditional style knob.

To disengage the lockout you simply lift up, rather than pressing the trigger (works with both side and front triggers!). It is that simple. Installation is straightforward and takes only a short while.

Our DSG / S-tronic / Automatic shift knobs are currently compatible will all DSG, S-tronic and Tiptronic models in MK4 through MK7 VW and B5 through B8 Audi models. However, early automatic models that do not use a shift boot (ex MK4 or B5) may not look aesthetically pleasing because the entire adapter is exposed. Later models with a shift boot will cover the lower part of the adapter that holds the set screws and trigger mechanism.

*All DSG / S-tronic / Automatic shift knobs are on pre-order through Sept. 11th at a reduced cost of $149.99! Pre-orders will begin shipping on, or around, Sept 21st.*

Our DSG / Automatic BFI Heavy Weight Shift Knobs come in several different styles:

GS2 Air Leather DSG / S-tronic / Automatic Shift Knob
GS2 Air Leather DSG / S-tronic / Automatic SCHWARZ Shift Knob
GS2 Alcantara DSG / S-tronic / Automatic Shift Knob
GS2 Alcantara DSG / S-tronic / Automatic SCHWARZ Shift Knob

All DSG / Automatic BFI Heavy Weight Shift Knobs include:

One Heavy Weight Shift Knob
One BFI crest logo coin
One adapter for DSG / Auto selector shafts
Four set screws
Allen key for set screws





_*MORE DSG / AUTOMATIC IMAGES COMING SOON!*_






​
After you upgrade your shift knob, the first thing you notice is just how much the factory shift boot is lacking. We now offer specific fitment shift boot options in various materials to compliment your new shift knob. Don’t underestimate just how much such a simple piece can dramatically improve the feel of your interior. These boots are CNC cut for a precise and consistent fit. All boots are produced in the USA by JPM Coachworks using only the best materials available. Choose from the selected optional thread colors [black, red, blue or silver] to give your interior a unique, or OEM plus look.

Our BFI Shift Boots are currently offered for these applications:

BFI MK5 / MK6 VW DSG / Auto Shift Boot - Alcantara
BFI MK5 / MK6 VW DSG / Auto Shift Boot - Leather
BFI MK5 / MK6 VW Manual Shift Boot - Alcantara
BFI MK5 / MK6 VW Manual Shift Boot - Leather
BFI MK7 VW Manual Shift Boot - Alcantara
BFI MK7 VW Manual Shift Boot - Leather
BFI B8 Audi Manual Shift Boot - Alcantara
BFI B8 Audi Manual Shift Boot - Leather
More applications coming soon!

All BFI Shift Boots include:

One Leather or Alcantara shift boot with your choice of thread color



​


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

Here's a video of how the new shift knob works for the DSG/automatic!
Make sure you turn the volume up. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

We are down to our final few BFI Heavy Weight Limited Edition GS2 Shift Knobs!
This latest offering takes the GS2 series to the next level with the addition of blue perforated Alcantara.
This knob feels as supple as it looks in your hand, but with only 50 ever being produced you may never get the chance to hold one of these!
Each limited edition knob is shipped with a signed and numbered card of authenticity outlining our commitment to quality and innovation.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

BFI Heavy Weight Shift Knob in our PROJECT: CORRADO SLC 3.0L.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

We finally have the final parts in from manufacturing for the DSG/Automatic shift knobs! We are putting on the finishing touches so we can get all of these sent out. Thank you so much to everyone who pre-ordered, and thank you for being so patient!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

*Update: * Pre-orders have begun to ship! Thank you to everyone for your patience!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

​


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

I just installed a GS2 DSG Shift Knob wrapped in grey alcantara in my A3!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@leviharleyjones enjoying his new DSG knob in his CC!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@chetbagged With the GS2 SCHWARZ in his B5 A4!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@ratchetalberto_ installed a GS2 in his MK4 GLI and retrofitted a manual shift boot for a cleaner look!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

​


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

We now have new coins for the DSG/Automatic shift knobs! 



​


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@redsauerkraut got his Red Anodized GS1 installed and it looks great!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@RDIRTY_2 installed the GS1R that he won in his MK6 GLI!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

​


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@pyro_ibis_s4 installed a GS2 in their B8 S4 and it looks amazing with that carbon fiber trim interior!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@traceone77  got his DSG Shift Knob during out Black Friday sale!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@kwashabaugh swapped out her shifter in her MK5!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

The shift knob really brings together the interior of this B5! Owner : @brajko1938


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@Project_Q5 installed the DSG/Automatic GS2 in this beautiful Q5! Be sure to send us pics of your shift knobs when they are installed!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

​


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

The perforated leather looks amazing with the carbon interior trim in the B8.5 S4!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

​


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@3mpire_b6 is excited about his GS2.


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Apr 22, 2012)

I just put in an order last night for one for my TT. Super excited!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

Blaylock1988 said:


> I just put in an order last night for one for my TT. Super excited!
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Awesome! Be sure to post some pics when you install it.


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Apr 22, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Awesome! Be sure to post some pics when you install it.


Sure will! How long do they take to assemble and ship? My order status hasn't shown any changes yet.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

Blaylock1988 said:


> Sure will! How long do they take to assemble and ship? My order status hasn't shown any changes yet.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Shoot me a message with your order number and I'll check on the status of it for you!


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Apr 22, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Shoot me a message with your order number and I'll check on the status of it for you!


Thanks, PM sent!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Apr 22, 2012)

Here you go! I love this thing!
























This is my custom wrapped TTRS steering wheel I got in January. I love how the new shift knob matches the perforated leather.



























Install took way longer than it should have. My car had this really weird thing in the picture below that wasn't even mentioned in the instructions. It took me forever to figure out how to get the knob off. Turns out you have to push the big round plastic base down so it won't hold onto the knob, shown in the picture below with the red ellipses at the bottom. I was also surprised the knob took a lot of force too, but it eventually popped right off when I pulled the button out. I just had to yank on it really hard very quickly.

The worst part was trying to get the shift boot out from the clamp after the shift knob with boot was detached. I had to use a tiny screwdriver and pry the clip thing that was holding the boot off very carefully. This part can be seen with the red box in the picture below. That also wasn't in the instructions. Be careful, it is easy to damage the shift boot. I plan on getting a new shift boot with red stitching in the future. 

The last thing I found really helpful was to use some white lithium grease to lubricate the inside sliding part, called the adapter on the instructions. Without that grease, if you twisted the knob or overtightened the knob it would sort of bind up a little. Lithium grease solves that. I'm also certain with regular use it will break in a little bit and be a little smoother.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@ic3.s1.za swapped out his Audi S1 shift knob for a GS1!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@tinaleu is still loving her Limited Edition Red Alcantara GS2!


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Apr 22, 2012)

Can you make a shift boot for our cars to go along with the DSG knob? I need something with red stitching. There are not many DSG boot options out there.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

Blaylock1988 said:


> Can you make a shift boot for our cars to go along with the DSG knob? I need something with red stitching. There are not many DSG boot options out there.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


I just sent you a PM about that!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@r32.4275 installed the DSG Shift Knob and matching DSG Shift Boot! That blue stitching looks awesome.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@project_q5 has the DSG/Automatic Shift Knob in this awesome Q5!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

​


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@dgti installed our DSG knob in his MK7 Golf R with the Direct Shift coin!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@mel_mk6 with the always classy black alcantara GS2 in her MK6!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

A little something we made for Orchid Euro's Harlequin just in time for them to take it over to Worthersee!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@e_fresh14 is super excited about his GS2 with Black Alcantara! It's a perfect match for his B8 S4 seats.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

Another great looking DSG/Automatic shift knob in @tlaz10's MK6.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

MK6 Golf R looking good with a GS2 with air leather. :thumbup: @mwrmt


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@shiro_kaninchen reppin' the BFI air freshener and GS1R Red Anodized shift knob.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

Some MK4 goodness with our Air Leather GS2 in @sean_berthiaume's car.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

Red on red with the GS1R Full Billet shift knob in @vr_braun's MK3!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@jzwecker_s4 is starting with some interior modifications on his B8 S4! First off is our black alcantara shift knob with matching alcantara boot!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

Hot off the production line, we’ve just released 4 new versions of our GS2 Heavyweight Shift Knob. These special edition knobs are wrapped in actual factory Magma Red perforated leather and are available in machined silver, or anodized black for both Manual or DSG / Automatic vehicles. These new knobs are just oozing class and simply melt in the palm of your hand. If you’ve been holding out, then this knob might just be the one for you. The GS2 Heavyweight Shift Knob, better shifting you can feel.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@east.coast.car.culture got the new Magma knob installed in this B8 S4!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

Our buddy DFWSKATE opted to switch out his silver GS1 coin with the black and stainless BFI crest coin. 

I've gotta say, it's a pretty killer combo.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

At long last, the new Weighted GSB Golf Ball Shift Knob is here! This modern update on a classic design feels significantly more hefty than the original with its steel upper portion and aluminum lower, shifting effort is substantially reduced while feel is greatly improved.

And we don’t use just any leather either. Wrapping the top portion is a semi-analine, uncorrected natural hide; OE Audi “Valcona” leather, soft to the touch but with good wear resistance and durability. Simply put, better shifting you can feel.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

Another customer recently installed our GS2SM Magma Shift Knob in their MK7 GTI!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

You requested it and we listened. Now available for all DSG and Tiptronic / Automatic VW and Audi vehicles, the shift knob that started it all. Our GS1 full billet shift knob is the perfect compliment to any interior, ridding you of the clunky factory airplane lever that feels so cheap in your hands. Simply lift up to select your gear, no buttons to detract from the elegant and sophisticated styling of your interior. Our initial run is in stock and ready to ship now, but supplies are limited. Find out what you’ve been missing and get better shifting you can feel.
*
The first run is limited, so if you miss the initial run there will be a slightly longer lead time.*


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@ben_innfab got the first VW/Audi fitment GSA knob and anodized it purple to match the build that him and @macxattack are working on! We love seeing all the custom finishes customers get done with their knobs.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

Vietstar80 was the first customer to install the new Full Billet DSG Knob!

He also custom painted his coin to be silver and black for that extra touch.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@lauryn_gregory_ with the GS1R red billet shift knob!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@r32.4275 is rocking the DSG knob and shift boot in his MK5 R32!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@drakeezy is rocking our GS2 shift knob in his MK6 GTI!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

​


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

Now available, our heaviest shift knob yet. The all new GSA shift knob is now offered in a VW / Audi fitment just like the rest of our GS series shift knobs. Choose from either standard aluminum or schwarz (black) anodized finish to compliment the interior of your car. These knobs are absolutely the best looking, best feeling parts on the market and we’re confident that once you get one of these in your hand you’ll realize that it’s simply better shifting you can feel.

Take a look below at a few images of the GSA shift knobs installed on various VAG vehicles. We’re looking forward to seeing your photos soon!



Installed in our 3.0l VR6 Corrado Project Car






Installed in our MK4 R32 demo car


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

The New Year is upon us and we want to help you with your resolution to get your project finished in 2017. To make things easier for you we’ve dropped prices on select parts by up to 17% on our webstore. In addition to that we’ve added discounts on some of our other more popular parts lines. So put that holiday money to good use and and pick up some of the parts you didn’t get at an even better price. This will be the last chance to save for quite some time, so don’t miss out!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

There are just a few days left to take advantage of our shift knob and shift boot combo sale!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@S4_dad installed the BFI Alcantara wrapped DSG knob with matching Alcantara boot in his B8 S4!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

A fellow forum member installed his GSB and shift boot recently!



Blaylock1988 said:


> I love mine! I also got your boot. It was pretty easy to swap over to the old trim piece with a normal officer stapler. It pairs very well with my Dieselgeek Sigma 6 shifter


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@S4_dad installed the BFI Alcantara wrapped DSG knob with matching Alcantara boot in his B8 S4!


----------

